# For those using SW products..........



## ColorStylist (Jul 19, 2014)

In the near future, Sherwin Williams will be releasing a new "D59" series wipe stain. I have used these in the lab on 3 different color panels and I can say that they give you a much deeper, rich color over the current S64 series. Please ask your local SW rep as to when these will be available to you. :thumbsup: I have not heard a release date as of yet.

Here is some information about the new D59 wipe stains:
SHER-WOODÒ SB Stain Colorants are highly pigmented alkyd dispersions formulated specifically for coloring wiping stains, spray stains, glazes, and fillers.

SHER-WOOD® SB Wiping Stain and Concentrate are clear wiping stain bases specifically formulated to work with the D59 – SB Stain Colorants.

S64T70 is a low solids clear stain base.

S64T78 is a high solids clear stain base
designed for making custom stain bases.

Here are the Rex numbers for each color when they become available:
Black…….D59B70
Red Oxide ……D59R75
Yellow Oxide. D59Y81
Burnt Umber…….D59N71
Transoxide Red……D59R76
Transoxide Yellow….D59Y82
Raw Umber..D59N72
Brite Red Y/S….D59R77
Raw Sienna…D59Y83
Van **** Brown……D59N73
Deep Red B/S…..D59R78
Brite Yellow……D59Y84
Burnt Sienna… D59N74
Magenta….D59R79
White….D59W85

S64T70 SHER-WOOD SB WIPING STAIN 
S64T78 SHER-W00D SB CONCENTRATE


----------



## ColorStylist (Jul 19, 2014)

*DISCLAIMER*:

I in no way, shape, or form profit from any Sherwin Williams products sold. I posted the above information to alert people who actually *USE *Sherwin Williams products. I am not on this site to endorse Sherwin Williams. I am here to help people who need help.
Thanks.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

williamwilliam said:


> DISCLAIMER: I in no way, shape, or form profit from any Sherwin Williams products sold. I posted the above information to alert people who actually USE Sherwin Williams products. I am not on this site to endorse Sherwin Williams. I am here to help people who need help. Thanks.


Not sure why I dobt this statement. 

Never trust a man with 2 surnames or a logo for an avatar. ~ old Chinese proverb


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I would love to use SW products but they don't price them competitively by a long shot. 

My name is Porter. Porter Cable. Can I show you what a good router I have?

Al


----------



## ColorStylist (Jul 19, 2014)

Ttharp said:


> Not sure why I dobt this statement.
> 
> Never trust a man with 2 surnames or a logo for an avatar. ~ old Chinese proverb


How can I profit from it if I DON'T sell it?? Please answer that Chinese proverb for me.

Also, how about going to and reading the post where I introduced myself in the "new members" section before making ridiculous remarks. 

Im here to help, not sell anything. Don't like it, move on.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

williamwilliam said:


> How can I profit from it if I DON'T sell it?? Please answer that Chinese proverb for me. Also, how about going to and reading the post where I introduced myself in the "new members" section before making ridiculous remarks. Im here to help, not sell anything. Don't like it, move on.


You sound very helpful. 

Would you please help me with a list of Farrell Calhoun products you feel are superior to Sherwin Williams product offerings.


----------



## ColorStylist (Jul 19, 2014)

Ttharp said:


> You sound very helpful.
> 
> Would you please help me with a list of Farrell Calhoun products you feel are superior to Sherwin Williams product offerings.


Try Farrell Calhoun "U-Dyes".....you will love them.

Im gonna tell you something I know you don't know. Next time you want to paint your house with interior latex paint, and you happen to use or like SW latex pant, instead of going to a SW store, go to Walmart and purchase "Color Place" latex paint. Costs about $20 a gallon. That happens to be SW latex paint that they sell to Walmart that is just a run off when they manufacture a paint for a customer. Left over paint if you will. Only catch is Walmart will not let SW put their SW name on the can, so its called Color Place. The same paint that will cost you about $50 a gallon at your local SW store. Does that help you any? Still think Im making money off SW?? 

I could care less if anyone on this board uses SW products or not...... but the ones that do use SW products and have a problem, Im gonna try and help them whether you believe that or not. Thank you.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

williamwilliam said:


> How can I profit from it if I DON'T sell it?? Please answer that Chinese proverb for me.


Where do you work?



williamwilliam said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Randy. I work at Sherwin Williams as a color stylist at their global woodlab located in North Carolina.


How does your company pay their employees?

I guess I don't know how it works. 


You seem a little thin skinned. Hope I didn't hurt your feelings. 

You are a new member with a corporate logo for an avatar posting information about new products. With a user name of Williamwilliam. Heck maybe you are Bill Williams heir to the Sherwin Williams fortune. Maybe your parents just didn't like you. Time will tell if you are some awesome guy and a great help to the forum or just some jerk. 

Sincerely Sorry I hurt your feelings. 

If ya wana keep the banter up Awesome I'm having fun.


----------



## ColorStylist (Jul 19, 2014)

Ttharp said:


> Where do you work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurt my feelings?? Lol. I can keep the banter up with you 7 days a week, but why? 

How many people on this website have *YOU* actually helped????
A quick search under your public profile on this website says you mostly *SELL *things. I think you are the one who is using this website for profit. 

You say time will tell.....well give me time. Check my posts. I havent tried to sell anything, unlike you. Feel free to come by our showroom sometime and pick out some finishes. I will show you how to run them, don't worry. I will also be at the IWF show next month in Atlanta, stop by and see me. 

And by the way, in post #3, doubt is spelled "DOUBT"..... not "dobt". If your going to start "banter" with someone, at least learn how to spell. Good luck to you sir.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*boys, boys ,boys.....*

Take a deep breath and calm down.

I don't like to take sides here BUT, A user name that is controversial, an avatar that is a company logo, is a bit suspicious and all the best "intentions" remain to be seen. 

Tharp is a very helpful member here and has given away stuff as well as posted very useful info.

If you will do the same all will work out just fine....time will tell.

Spelling in the English language is an "art" not a science and no one should be chastised for misspelling as long as the context is clear. JMO.

I've been in my share of dust ups here and have weathered the storms. The best policy is to just post your opinion, and move on quietly without turning your post against anyone. To do otherwise only serves to make you look foolish or self centered and does not add content to the forum. :no:


----------



## ColorStylist (Jul 19, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> Take a deep breath and calm down.
> 
> I don't like to take sides here BUT, A user name that is controversial, an avatar that is a company logo, is a bit suspicious and all the best "intentions" remain to be seen.
> 
> ...


 True, spelling is an art, and if your going to start a "banter" with someone then you should come correct. Anything is game when it comes to "banter".

Its funny you posted about posting your opinion and moving on......why would you even bother posting in this thread?? Seems like you would have read it and moved on without posting anything, LOL. 

Like I said earler, give me time. I don't think you or anyone else chimming into this thread posting nonsense will help the matter either.


----------



## Balfour Refinishing (Jul 20, 2014)

I for one think its a bonus to have someone from Sherwin Williams here. There's no telling how many times I've picked the brain of a store manager with a different product I haven't used before.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

williamwilliam said:


> Try Farrell Calhoun "U-Dyes".....you will love them.
> 
> Im gonna tell you something I know you don't know. Next time you want to paint your house with interior latex paint, and you happen to use or like SW latex pant, instead of going to a SW store, go to Walmart and purchase "Color Place" latex paint. Costs about $20 a gallon. That happens to be SW latex paint that they sell to Walmart that is just a run off when they manufacture a paint for a customer. Left over paint if you will. Only catch is Walmart will not let SW put their SW name on the can, so its called Color Place. The same paint that will cost you about $50 a gallon at your local SW store. Does that help you any? Still think Im making money off SW??
> 
> I could care less if anyone on this board uses SW products or not...... but the ones that do use SW products and have a problem, Im gonna try and help them whether you believe that or not. Thank you.


Knowing what I know about almost anything made for Walmart. It's all dumbed down. Cheaper can't be done on the same level. Walmart tells the manufacturer what they can pay and they make it accordingly. I got the info from a Walmart executive I happen to share a drink or two with. Right down to the aaa batteries found in the check out isle.

Al


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I posted because you called out our member as not helpful*



williamwilliam said:


> Its funny you posted about posting your opinion and moving on.....*.why would you even bother posting in this thread?? *Seems like you would have read it and moved on without posting anything, LOL.
> 
> Like I said earler, give me time. I don't think you or anyone else chimming into this thread posting nonsense will help the matter either.


Seems like you can't spell either. Chiming as only one m, not two..

You are not helping your cause here. :thumbdown: 

I've been here a long while and I think I can recognize the difference between banter and being a jerk.... just keep it up and we'll know for sure. I suppose you want to claim that I haven't been helpful either? Good luck with that .......

I'll post what ever and where ever I feel it appropriate. If that suits you fine, if not, too bad.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Take a deep breath and calm down.
> 
> I don't like to take sides here BUT, A user name that is controversial, an avatar that is a company logo, is a bit suspicious and all the best "intentions" remain to be seen.
> 
> ...


Foolish and self centered spoken here.  I bathe in it. But don't we all on some level. Good post Oby Juan.

Al


----------



## ColorStylist (Jul 19, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> Knowing what I know about almost anything made for Walmart. It's all dumbed down. Cheaper can't be done on the same level. Walmart tells the manufacturer what they can pay and they make it accordingly. I got the info from a Walmart executive I happen to share a drink or two with. Right down to the aaa batteries found in the check out isle.
> 
> Al


The paint that is in the Color Place cans is called SW A101 latex. If the plant makes a production run of 6000 gallons, they make an extra 1000 to go to Walmart. It all costs the same, SW marks their paint up 300%. SW calls it a "run off". Color place paint has no Walmart name or SW name on the can. You will not find a manufacturing name on the can......but I can assure you it is SW.

Even the Purdy brushes that are in the SW stores that sell for $26+....do you know how much they really cost? $4. I should know, I work for SW.


----------



## ColorStylist (Jul 19, 2014)

Balfour Refinishing said:


> I for one think its a bonus to have someone from Sherwin Williams here. There's no telling how many times I've picked the brain of a store manager with a different product I haven't used before.


Thank you. I am glad someone gets it. I don't work with latex paint much, I do mostly Industrial coatings, which should be right up the alley on this site. But I tell you, I am starting to think its not worth it. Maybe that's why you don't have too many reps on this site......seems like everyone here already knows everything they need to know.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I can't spell for duke and I run with the big dogs everyday. Now that I'm older. It matters less. 

Even Phonics isn't spelled phoneticly.

I love SW too but they didn't hang the moon. 



Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

williamwilliam said:


> Thank you. I am glad someone gets it. I don't work with latex paint much, I do mostly Industrial coatings, which should be right up the alley on this site. But I tell you, I am starting to think its not worth it. Maybe that's why you don't have too many reps on this site......seems like everyone here already knows everything they need to know.


Your welcome to post and play here. But quite frankly we need ads like we need holes in our wood. 

Al


----------



## ColorStylist (Jul 19, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> Your welcome to post and play here. But quite frankly we need ads like we need holes in our wood.
> 
> Al


Well im glad i have your approval to play here. Jezz.

No one said SW hangs the moon......and I certainly didn't ask you or anyone else to post in this thread. If you don't like the channel.....turn it.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Look Randy, this is a good forum. Made up of a great group of people. If your true intentions are to be a contributing member of this forum then welcome. However, if that is the case, I would think you should be able to look back retrospectively and see that maybe your username and avatar would cause a reasonable person to assume you are here to spam. Especially being that among your first posts you are touting SW products with product numbers. 

If you hang around long enough you will find that there are some members here that are real finishing experts. I would be surprised if you could not learn a thing or two. 

Wanna be accepted here, it's just like the real world. Don't be a know it all, don't try to sell me anything, don't be a jerk.
For what it's worth I willing to let you hit the reset button.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

williamwilliam said:


> Well im glad i have your approval to play here. Jezz.
> 
> No one said SW hangs the moon......and I certainly didn't ask you or anyone else to post in this thread. If you don't like the channel.....turn it.


My post was not for approval. The mods do that. You may not be privy to the latest rub the forum is going through. Ads.

Go ahead and wipe that paint chip off your shoulder. I like to poke fun when the topic gets rolling. 

Al


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

From our community rules...



> Advertising Rules
> Some members of Woodworking Talk may work for or own a company the sells tools, equipment, wood, or other woodworking related products and services. It is natural to want to advertise your product and/or services on this site. However, in order to create a community that is not continuously filtering through unwanted solicitations the administrators will enforce firm rules in regards to advertising.
> 
> What advertising is allowed?
> ...


----------

